# Goat Hauler?



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.uhaul.com/TruckSales/equipment/745039/TM2186J Can something like this be modified for goat hauling?


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I think you could do better to purchase a used stock trailer - better mileage too.

You would need to cut out windows for air flow... kind of pricey to me for the limited purpose.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't have a towing vehicle either... so buying a truck and a trailer would be just as much. I can't afford to drive a truck as a daily driver because the gas is so expensive and I have long commutes. I'm looking for alternatives.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It would take some work, but sure, why not. It needs lots of holes cut into it for air flow, or else you'd be putting your goats in an oven. And then when you cut those holes, it will leave sharp edges everywhere, so think of a way to fix that..something you could put on it perhaps? 

I think you'd do better to get a van or something though, one that the seats come out of, and then you could tarp it for transporting goats. Or get a pickup with a shell, but it depends how many you are trying to haul at a time.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

does anyone know where to get those air conditioners for trailers? I bet one could be added. Just a thought.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it could be... Would need vents, and maybe a small AC unit. What about a small truck with a cage hauler? I don't know how many you plan to haul.
But I've seen those turned into a weekend package up front and goat stalls in the back, maybe a little longer than that one.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Try an RV dealer or repair shop for an A/C unit. You probably will still need some ventilation.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Probably a horse trailer dealer or rv dealer could order one. Or maybe check a salvage yard... But I would think you would need a generator to run it down the road though. I would think a small AC unit would do it, if you went that rout.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I use a mini van with all the back seats removed, but then i don't haul a lot of critters at one time.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

If you put in an AC then you will also need to get a generator to run it while underway. A used stock trailer is a much better idea. I would be worried about my does in the heat here in NC and we are not as hot as your area. Even if you did AC if it failed it would cook your goats in no time.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Honestly? Looks like a money pit to me.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

It could work if you are wanting a project. The first thing is to make sure that it is in VERY good mechanical condition before you start to modify it. The second thing is to figure out if you are going to set it up like a horse trailer would be set up. You could set up an area for your supplies and frame that area in. You will want to build stalls within the goat area so that they are not being thrown about while you are driving down the road (think about what the inside of a slant load horse trailer looks like). The stalls can be made large enough to hold more than one goat if you want, but don't put too many in each stall area to allow for good air circulation. Cut windows in the sides for each "stall" and cover them with heavy duty mesh, like the stuff they use as shelving in bar-be-cue pits (the diamond shaped stuff). You can frame the windows with wood, sandwiching the mesh between the wood framing. This will help with any of the metal edging. Make sure that you put windows on both sides of the "goat area". You will also need to think about putting plexiglass over the windows (which can be dropped or slid in from the side of the wood window framing) to prevent the goats from getting all wet if it is raining. You will also need ventilation from the top of the goat area, so you will need to cut vent holes in the front and back area of the top of this. You can cover this with vent slats that can be found at Home Depot or Lowe's, or you can get them from a trailer dealer. This really could be a useful alternative if you have the tools and the WANT to do the work.

Hope that helps. I personally think it is a great idea and don't think it would be very hard to do (except for the roof part as I'm scared of heights :blush )


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Jamie - this is what you need! http://houston.craigslist.org/rvs/3059443446.html A small motorhome. You could even use part of it to camp in and the other part to haul the goats! Caroline


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I could haul the goats IN the motorhome?


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a cage that I use with a borrowed truck when needed, but it is too small. I need to be able to bring 5 or more goats on 5 hour trips. I think it could be modified too, but I don't have tools or anything so I'd have to pay to get it done. If only I could find a cheap, light, large, trailer that my car could pull. LOL!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

You might look at Brenderup trailers. I think they make one that can be pulled with a car.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe a small flat bed trailer like they have a tsc, weld bull panels around it and find a heavy duty canvase tarp for front and top. Or I've seen people convert aluminum boat trailers into trailers. Aluminum would be lighter for pulling with a car. I pull my little trailer with a 4-wheeler. Granted its not something I would do 70 down the interstate with it.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

"I could haul the goats IN the motorhome?"

Sure, why not? You could turn the back part into an area where the goats could go and use the front part for yourself! Years ago there was a couple who hauled their goats (very nice, prize-winning Nubians and Saanens) to shows in the back of a 15 passenger van. It was cute watching them all get out of the van at shows . . . kind of like clowns exiting a Volkswagon at the circus! Paul Fox hauled his Nubians to shows for many years in the back of his long-bed pickup truck with a camper shell on it. Goats aren't particular, just so they have enough head room to stand up and their space doesn't get too hot, they're happy.

Don't forget that Christian hauls his goats around in the back of the Volvo! LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a cage thing that goes in the back of my old truck that holds a bunch of goats but it is the size that fitsa long wheel base truck. Years ago I had a camper top (not the camper shell but taller with a real door in the back) and I hauled my goats all over the place in there. There were windows on the sides and a vent in the roof. 
I also went the motorhome route years ago but pulled a trailer with it. I don't advise a motorhome due to the expense and upkeep to be used so little. I personally recommend a trailer and a truck. The truck can be used for anything and everything when not pulling a trailer. 
When I lived in E Texas a friend hauled her goats in a van too. They had a cattle panel that went behind the front seats and the goats got the rest of the van. It was one of those with plain sides and floor (metal). Now I don't recommend that either becasue I had to ride somewhere with her and the smell was a little more than I wanted and that was their only vehicle.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a cage, and I borrow my mom's truck. It is hard to get the goats in and out, hard to clean, and doesn't fit enough goats/show stuff. I'm looking into lightweight trailers for now... eventually a truck and trailer.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't laugh too hard but I had my DH build me a dirt ramp in our side yard to back the truck up to so the goats can trot up the ramp and into the cage. We have carpet in the truck bed and then when we take it out we just hose out the back. I much prefer the trailer though. Just use the hauler when I don't want to have to drop a trailer and then go back and try to hook it up again.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep the front porch on my house, my truck back right up to it as a loading dock. I lead the boss doe and the rest mostly follow, the dogs are really good about wanting to help, so up the wheelchair/firewood ramp onto the deck and step right into the back of the truck. At the show my head stanchion comes off the deck of my show milkstand, the girls simply jump up onto the milkstand and then step into the back of the truck. I can load and unload by myself.

We have a 4 horse trailer for big shows, but I hate backing it, of all the girly things I am most embarrassed about is my lack of being able to back a trailer! Vicki


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

My om and I avoided ever having to back up the trailer on our trip to Weatherford. My husband can't do it either though, so it isn't just us girls!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I can back a bunper pull trailer anywhere but of course I bought a gooseneck and I can't back that thing for anything. The lot attendant at the state fair knows me now and just waves at me and yells, "Just swing it around". He lets me park in the middle so there is no backing involved. How embarrassing at times. I have even practiced at home and it doesn't get any better.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

JamieH said:


> I have a cage, and I borrow my mom's truck. It is hard to get the goats in and out, hard to clean, and doesn't fit enough goats/show stuff. I'm looking into lightweight trailers for now... eventually a truck and trailer.


http://www.trailershopper.com/page-36648.html

Something like this, you might could bolt your hauler down to it. To avoid much modifying and easier resale on the trailer later.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I like the idea of a utility trailer because they are so light. I could certainly haul with my car, but my cage isn't big enough for my goats. I found this. I saw a gardener with a trailer with really high sides on the road today, but in all my internet searching, I could only find this. http://www.bageindustries.com/pics/trailers/LST.gif Depending on the price, if I could find one of these close to me for sale, it would be perfect. I don't even need one that long. 10 or 12' with 48'' sides. Perfect.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jamie go to one of the many trailer places on 45. They can also tell you how much a towing package will cost for your car, it isn't as if you can simply put a ball and hitch on your bumper, it will simply pull off your bumper. They can then tell you how big and how much weight a trailer can actually be...then start looking. Trailers are everywhere for sale. My advice is to get help, you also don't want to have to be tarping the top, rigging it because it started raining on the goats, they blow off and are a huge pain, have a top on the trailer. You also will get to shows that you don't even want your goats in the pens, so having your trailer work also as a pen is a must. Vicki


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

The towing package for my car is only 200 bucks. I found that much on the internet. Trailers are not something you can realistically shop for on the internet. =/


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Had you checked Craig's list?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

JamieH said:


> The towing package for my car is only 200 bucks. I found that much on the internet. Trailers are not something you can realistically shop for on the internet. =/


Actually there are several traile/horse sites and that is where I found my aluminum trailer I pull. Bought it from a miniature horse breeder in Waller. She needed larger living quarters. I can send you the sites when I get home.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We purchased our Featherlite stock trailer at Foster's on 290 west of Houston (http://www.fosterstrailers.com/). They sell all kinds of trailers. Something like this might work for you too - http://horsetrailerworld.com/suntn/trailerdetail.asp?ID=261948.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

That is exactly what I need... as long as it isn't too heavy.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is one site and you can filter by state. Can't seem to find the other one at the moment.
http://www.horseclicks.com/trailers-for-sale

Spoke too soon. Here is the other one.
http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/home/newhome.asp


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

What about this: http://www.tractorsupply.com/carry-...-wood-floor-trailer-2-000-lb-capacity-1012438 ? Right now I am using my nephew's Ford Tempo to pull one of these. I have hauled a large dog crate with my female Pyrenees from Hempstead to Cuero and back and I used the same crate to haul a VERY large, very pregnant Nubian/Alpine doe in. It pulled like a dream. If you want to turn it into a full fledged trailer, it would be easy to do. Just use panels like suggested, or you could have some stays mounted to the frame and bolt 2x6 boards along the sides for a wood sided trailer. You could also use tin to make a roof (just frame it in with wood so no sharp edges can cut anything). PLUS the ramp makes it easy for the goats to enter and exit. The only thing that I would suggest, if you buy one, is to take it to a trailer shop, or even an auto shop and have them weld sway bars to the side of the tongue. It really does make a difference.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Years ago I pulled a horse trailer with a car (for DH) and we had air shocks installed on the car. Have no idea if those things are still used but it made a world of difference in pulling a 2 horse traler loaded.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Be sure and match your trailer to the vehicle you plan to pull it with. Ask me! I bought a trailer for my truck and the truck with its V6 engine just couldn't pull it properly up hills and at decent speeds. 

If it were me, I would start by buying a pickup truck and put a camper shell on it. (I went to a lot of shows like this and I know a lot of people who still do.) Then I would graduate to a trailer as I could afford it.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Jamie what kind of car do you have and when do you need to use a trailer to haul your goats?
Linda


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a galant. I drive to shows and the vet. The closest show I've been to is about 2 hours. The furthest so far is about 5 hours. I'm planning on going to further shows next year. For now I borrow a truck and rent a trailer for shows. For the vet, I borrow a truck and use my cage.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel SO much better knowing I am not the only one that has the issue of backing a trailer, a couple of months ago I decided to try again however I had to use hubbie's truck which is a manual, back the trailer and the grass was so lush the tires were slipping on the grass. My 5 year and 8 year old laughed and laughed about mommy's driving.


----------

